# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الخميس 27 /2 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صبااح الخير 

حالة الطقس لليوم ..

 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الخميس 27/02/1431  الموافق 11/02/2010


نشاط في الرياح السطحية تحد من مدى الرؤية الأفقية  على غرب وشمال غرب المملكة تشمل المناطق الواقعة بين مكةالمكرمة والمدينة المنورة  وتبوك ، وتتهيأ الفرصة بإذن الله تعالى لظهور السحب الركامية الرعدية الممطرة على  المرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية والغربية تشمل مرتفعات ( الطائف ، الباحة ، عسير وجازان  ) والمناطق الساحلية المحاذية لهذه المرتفعات وكذلك المناطق الواقعة بين ( بيشة  ونجران ) .


 البحر لأحمر :
 

الرياح السطحية: غربية إلى شمالية غربية بسرعة 15 – 35  كم/ساعة وجنوبية غربية على الجزء الجنوبي .
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف . 
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .


الخليج العربي :


الرياح السطحية: شمالية الى شمالية غربية بسرعة 15- 35  كم/ساعة .
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف .
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .


طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 6 و 50 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره  / 12 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 62 %

سرعة الرياح / 3 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح / شماليه غربيه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السجن 4 أشهر و 200 جـلدة لـ «مفحـط» 



أصدرت محكمة القطيف العامة حكما بسجن شاب 4 أشهر و200 جلدة بسبب  التفحيط، وقال مدير إدارة مرور القطيف العقيد متعب بن قويد : ان إحالة الشاب للجهات  القضائية جاءت بعد ضبطه وهو يمارس التفحيط للمرة الثالثة، مؤكدا ان توقيع مثل هذه  العقوبات على المفحطين أدى لابتعاد الشباب عن التفحيط لتفادى العقوبة. وأشار إلى أن  العقوبة فى المرة الأولى هى حجز الشخص 5 أيام والمركبة 15 يوما وإذا كانت المرة  الثانية يتم احتجاز الشخص10 أيام وحجز السيارة لمدة شهر كامل. أما إذا كانت المرة  الثالثة فيحال الشخص إلى المحكمة لإصدار حكم قضائي بحقه. لافتا إلى أن دوريات  المرور السرية والدوريات المرورية تكثف تواجدها خلال الفترة المقبلة بالمواقع  الأكثر عرضة لممارسة التفحيط.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خيرية العوامية تطلق حملتها لإنقاذ أسر «الصفيح»



بدأت لجنة تحسين المساكن التابعة لجمعية العوامية الخيرية للخدمات  الاجتماعية ببلدة العوامية في محافظة القطيف بتنفيذ حملتها الإنسانية بترميم منازل  الصفيح في البلدة.
وأكد أعضاء اللجنة على أهمية مشاركة المواطنين بهذه المهمة  النبيلة التي يحتسب ثوابها عند الله. 
وقال عضو اللجنة مكي المرهون : إن اللجنة  تمكنت من ترميم 47 منزلا لأسر فقيرة منذ إطلاقها قبل عامين، كما أنجزت منزلين أخرين  ومنزلا ثالثا قيد التنفيذ بالإضافة إلى بناء شقة واحدة، مشيدا بتعاون المواطنين  الذين تبرعوا في مرات سابقة ما ساهم في نقل أسر فقيرة من بيوت الصفيح التي كانوا  يعيشون فيها إلى منازل أسمنتية بنتها اللجنة.
وبين ان اللجنة ترحب بكل مساعدة  خيرة منوها الى وجود عائلة بأمس الحاجة للمساعدة .
ولفت المرهون إلى ان  المصروفات بلغت عام 1428هـ 33.695 ريالا رمم فيها أربعة منازل فيما بلغت المصروفات  عام 1429هـ 574.114 ريالا, استفاد منها 19 أسرة بترميم منازلها وبناء منزلين بعد  هدم الصفيح مكانها، وعام 1430هـ بلغت المصروفات 336.767 ريال, رمم فيها 20 منزلا,  وفي العام الحالي تم بناء منزل بعد هدم الصفيح .
يشار إلى أن اللجنة تأسست في  شهر رجب عام 1428هـ وهي إحدى لجان الجمعية وتهدف لتوفير المسكن وإعانة المحتاجين في  البلدة وإيجاد حلول جذرية لتغيير واقع الأسر بإنشاء وحدات سكنية جديدة بديلة عن  بيوت الصفيح والآيلة للسقوط بمساكن أسمنتية جديدة. وتحظى اللجنة بدعم من الأهالي  الذين تجاوبوا معها، وتحملوا قسما كبيرا من تكلفة ترميم الـ47 منزلا وبناء منزلين.  ولا يقتصر نشاط اللجنة على بناء منازل لأسر فقيرة جدا تقطن الصفيح، بل تقوم اللجنة  بترميم بعض منازل الفقراء،

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الكشف عن 12 خزانًا للخمـور في منزل عماله بصفـوى





 تمت مداهمة مصنع  للمسكرات تديره عمالة آسيوية وافدة في منزل عائلي بحزم صفوى، حيث تمت مراقبة المنزل  في تمام الساعة 2 ظهراً واستمرت حتى الساعة 8 مساءً وتم اقتحام المنزل وحضرت دوريات  الأمن للموقع الذي استلمته بعد مصادرة مواد تصنيع الخمور.
وقد أوضح المتحدث  الرسمي لهيئة المنطقة الشرقية الشيخ علي بن محمد القرني أن فرقة الهيئة داهمت منزلا  يتم فيه إعداد المسكر بمدينة صفوى بعد ورود معلومات للهيئة بذلك، حيث وجدت عمالة  وافدة تقوم بتصنيع الخمور وترويجها واتخذوا الدور الثاني من المنزل الذي يقع في  نطاق مركز صفوى مقراً للتصنيع وبعد عمل التحريات وجمع المعلومات وتوافر الأدلة على  صحة المعلومات واتخاذ الإجراءات المعتادة في مثل هذه الحالات تم اقتحام  المصنع.
وأكد الشيخ القرني أنه تم القبض على أحد العمالة الوافدة ووجدت أدوات  وعدد التصنيع وهي عبارة عن عدد (12) خزانا، سعة (1050) لترا به خميرة وعدد (351)  زجاجة ماء صحة صغيرة ممتلئة بالخمر الجاهزة، وكذلك عدد من البراميل للتقطير وعدد  كبير من اسطوانات الغاز والمواد الغذائية المستخدمة في التصنيع بعضها منتهي  الصلاحية .. ووُجد عدد من الإقامات ومبلغ مالي كبير وتم اتلاف ما ضبط في المصنع على  الفور. 
وأشار المتحدث الرسمي الشيخ القرني إلى أنه تمت إحالة القضية لجهة  التحقيق لتحريك الدعوى الجنائية فيها، وقال إن المواطن هو عين الرقيب وهو رجل الأمن  الأول في إبلاغه عما يلاحظه من إخلال بالأمن أو الأخلاق أو النظام.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مهرجان الفنون التشكيلية الأول بالظهران ينطلق الأحد





يقيم مركز الفنون التشكيلية بالقطيف يوم الاحد المقبل مهرجان  الفنون التشكيلية الأول فى معرض ارامكو السعودية بالظهران والذي يستمر 6 ايام .  وقال مسئول جماعة مركز الفنون بمحافظة القطيف الفنان التشكيلي عبدالعظيم الضامن: إن  برنامج المهرجان يتضمن معرضا لفناني المنطقة الشرقية ويشارك فيه نخبة من الفنانين  والفنانات بعرض أعمالهم الفنية المستوحاة من تراث المملكة بأساليبهم المختلفة ،  منها الواقعية والانطباعية والرمزية ، وتتنوع المشاركة وفقا لبيئة مدن المنطقة  الشرقية .
 كما يشتمل على مرسـم للفنانين والفنانات يقدم الفنانون ورشة عمل  مباشرة أمام الجمهور لرفع مستوى الثقافة البصرية للجمهور يشارك فيها نخبة من  الفنانين والفنانات الشباب الطموحين ، وايضا رسم جزء من لوحة المحبة والسلام  بمشاركة الفنانين والضيوف والجمهور للتعبير عن مفهوم ثقافة المحبة والسلام برسم  ألوان الفرح والتعبير عن المحبة والتسامح والسلام .
 وستخصص لوحة للأطفال للتعبير  المباشر عن الرؤية المستقبلية وعن محبتهم للوطن واكتشاف قدراتهم الإبداعية الخيالية  .
 علاوة على خيمة صغيرة تشتمل على برنامج مسابقات فنون الربيع الترفيهية الأسرية  وكذا برنامج "الرسام الصغير "الذي يتضمن مسابقات فنية تشكيلية للأطفال من عمر6 الى  11 عاما كما يتضمن مرسما وتدريبا على المهارات اليدوية ومسابقات في التفكير  الإبداعي .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الشرقية تسجل أعلى نسبة استخدام للإنترنت


كشفت دراسة حديثة أجريت في المملكة عن ارتفاع انتشار خدمة  الانترنت في المملكة لتصل إلى ما نسبته 36 بالمائة من السكان خلال العام 2008،  مؤكدة أن 49 بالمائة من المساكن السعودية يوجد فيها حاسوب مكتبي أو محمول. وأشارت  الدراسة التي نشرت ضمن النشرة الالكترونية لهيئة الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات التي  صدر عددها الأول ان اكبر نسبة استخدام للانترنت في المملكة حسب المناطق الادارية  تتركز في المنطقة الشرقية التي بلغت نسبة استخدام الشبكة المعلوماتية الدولية بها  39 بالمائة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سعودية تلد 3 أطفال

 
أنجبت سيدة سعودية، ثلاثة توائم، ذكرين وأنثى، في مستشفى الولادة والأطفال في  الدمام، بعد عملية قيصرية. وسجلت الفحوصات المبدئية بعد العملية، نتائج إيجابية  للأم، والتوائم الثلاثة. وقال مدير المستشفى الدكتور عبد الرحمن الشامسي: «إن  المريضة، وهي في العقد الثالث من عمرها، قدمت إلى المستشفى، وتم إدخالها إلى قسم  التنويم قبل ولادتها بثلاثة أيام، من أجل متابعة وضعها الصحي، وذلك بناءً على توصية  من الطبيبة المشرفة على برنامجها العلاجي الدكتورة منى باحكيم، وتقرر إجراء عملية  قيصرية لها في الرابعة والربع من فجر اليوم(أمس الأربعاء).

وأوضح الشامسي أن الوضع الصحي للتوائم الثلاثة وأمهم «مطمئن، إذ تراوحت أوزانهم  بين 1.300 وألف غرام. كما سجلت علاماتهم الحيوية نتائج ايجابية. فيما تتمتع أمهم  بصحة جيدة، بعد إجراء العملية لها». وتأتي هذه العملية بعد وقت قصير من إعلان  مستشفى الولادة والأطفال في الدمام، عن تمكنه من إجراء عملية قيصرية لسيدة وضعت  خمسة توائم، على يد فريق طبي سعودي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

5835 غرفة فندقية و13 ألف"شقة" تفتح أبوابها للزوار 

اعتدال الجو وإبهارالفعاليات يغري عشاق الشرقية رغم «قصر» الإجازة

«سايتك» ومهرجانات الإبل والشعر ترضي كافة الأذواق 



 


لم يمنع قصر مدة إجازة نصف العام الدراسي الآلاف من أهالي المنطقة  الشرقية ومناطق المملكة الأخرى وبعض مواطني دول الخليج خاصة مملكة البحرين من  الاستمتاع بتلك الايام القليلة بين ربوع المنطقة والتجول على مرافقها السياحية  وشواطئها الساحرة . 
وتعد "الصمان" من اكثر المواقع جذبا لمحبي البر والمقناص  والكشتات وتكثر فيها الوديان والدحول والريضان عند هطول الامطار، اضافة الى  النعيرية و المهرجانات المتنوعة في الدمام والخبر والجبيل ورأس تنورة وحفر الباطن  التي تعد الحافز الاكبر للزوار . 
تدفق الآلاف 
ومع إطلالة الإجازة تشهد مدن  ومحافظات المنطقة الشرقية تدفق آلاف الزوار خاصة الذين اعتادوا على اختيارها من بين  المناطق الأخرى بحثا عن الراحة والاستجمام على شواطئها التي تعتبر الأجمل في الخليج  العربي ومن أشهرها نصف القمر و العزيزية وكذا الواجهات البحرية والمدن الترفيهية  والمسطحات الخضراء والمطاعم ،وأيضا المتنزهات الترفيهية والمجمعات التجارية التي  تزيد عن 40" مجمعا تجاريا ،وتتمتع المنطقة الشرقية هذه الأيام بأجوائها المعتدلة،  وتتميز المنطقة الشرقية بأنماط سياحية متنوعة فيوجد فيها سياحة الصحراء وسياحة  التسوق وسياحة العطلات .
خدمات هاتفية 
قام جهاز التنمية السياحية والآثار  بالمنطقة الشرقية بتزويد موقع السياحة السعودية الإلكتروني و مركز الاتصال السياحي  بالهيئة العامة للسياحة والآثار بتلك الفعاليات لتقديم خدماته الهاتفية على مدار  الساعة وعرضها على المتصلين عبر الهاتف المجاني رقم "8007550000", كما وزع جهاز  التنمية السياحية والآثار بالمنطقة الشرقية المطويات والخرائط التي توضح المواقع  السياحية والمراكز الترفيهية والمطاعم من خلال مراكز المعلومات السياحية في المنطقة  الشرقية كذلك الشقق المفروشة والفنادق.
كما يقدم الجهاز الخدمات السياحية من  خلال مراكز المعلومات السياحية الالكترونية التي تم وضعها في المجمعات التجارية  ,والفنادق ، ومحطة سكة الحديد في الدمام , ومطار الملك فهد الدولي بالدمام والتي  يستطيع الزائر من خلالها الحصول على المعلومات السياحية عن المنطقة والتعرف على  مواقع وأرقام الشقق والفنادق والمواقع السياحية والأماكن الترفيهية ،والمطاعم التي  يحتاجها الزائر .
من جانبه أوضح المدير التنفيذي لجهاز التنمية السياحية والآثار  بالمنطقة الشرقية المهندس عبد اللطيف بن محمد البنيان أن المنطقة الشرقية متهيئة  كعادتها لاستقبال زوارها من مختلف مناطق المملكة ودول مجلس التعاون الخليجي ،وذلك  لما تتمتع به من مقومات سياحية. واشار الى الطاقة الاستيعابية لخدمات الإيواء  السياحي في المنطقة الشرقية تبلغ 65فندقاً تحوي 5835غرفة وأكثر من 600مجمعا للوحدات  السكنية المفروشة تضم حوالي 13ألف شقة .
مخيم النعيرية 
وتبدا فعاليات المخيم  الربيعي التاسع بالنعيرية يوم 26/2إلى 4/3/1431هـ ويشتمل على أمسيات شعرية ومحاضرات  دينية ومسابقات ثقافية وألعاب ترفيهية وتراثية وأيضا هناك فعاليات مهرجان جائزة  الملك عبدالعزيز للإبل" أم رقيبة " وتبدأ بتاريخ 26/2إلى 4/3/1431هـ ويتخللها  محاضرات توعوية وأمسيات شعرية وفعاليات متنوعة فيما تنطلق فعاليات معرض ارامكو يوم  26/2 الى 4/3/1431هـ وأيضا مهرجان الرياضة للجميع لدول مجلس التعاون الخليجي الذي  سيقام في الواجهة البحرية بكورنيش الدمام والموجه للشباب فى الفترة من 26/2 إلى  4/3/1431هـ.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

استياء أصحاب المحال من مضاعفتها إلى 500 ريال

زيادة إيجار مواقف سوق الدمام 100 بالمائة





ضاعف مالك المواقف المخصصة لمواقف السيارات بسوق الدمام القديم قيمة الايجار المقرر  على اصحاب المحلات لتصل الى 500 ريال بدلا من 250 ريالا شهريا.ً 
وعبر اصحاب  المحلات التجارية عن استيائهم من القرار الذي وصفوه بغير المستغرب من صاحب مواقف  السيارات نظراً للزيادة التي يطلبها بين الحين والآخر وطالبوا المسئولين بالتدخل  لوقف ما يمارس ضدهم من جشع على حد قولهم في ظل صمت "الامانة" وعدم اتخاذها مواقف  ايجابية تصب في مصلحتهم على حد قولهم مؤكدين انهم خاطبوا الامانة عدة مرات دون  نتيجة فيما ذكر بعض اصحاب المحلات ان الايرادات خلال الفترة الحالية لا تسمح  باستقطاع مبلغ 500ريال مما جعل عددا كبيرا منهم يركنون سياراتهم امام بيوتهم  ويذهبون لمحالهم بواسطة الليموزينات .
وتعتبر مواقف تأجير السيارات في سوق  الدمام الاعلى ايجارا على المستوى الاقليمي بواقع 4 ريالات في الساعة وتصل للضعف في  حال تجاوز المدة ولو لثانية واحدة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فرق الصيانة تتعامل مع العربات الجانحة وعدم تأثر خطوط الركاب

إصابة 4 أشخاص في تصادم قطار للبضائع وآخر للمناورة بالدمام





في واقعة تعد الثالثة على التوالي لحوادث تصادم القطارات أوضح  مصدر مسئول بالمؤسسة العامة للخطوط الحديدية أنه وفي تمام الساعة 1:45 من صباح  اليوم الأربعاء 26/2/1431هـ , وقع حادث تصادم بين قطار البضائع الإضافي مع قاطرة  مناورة اثر خروجها من ورشة القطارات في منطقة المثلث داخل حرم المؤسسة بالدمام.  وأضاف المصدر في بيان صدر عن المؤسسة أمس تلقته «اليوم» : إن قطار البضائع المكون  من 56 قاطرة وعربة شحن مزدوجة محملة ومتجهة غرباً من الدمام إلى الرياض اصطدم  بالقاطرة التي كانت تقوم بمناورة على الخط مما أدى إلى إصابة المساعد والمشرف ورجل  الأمن بقطار البضائع بالاضافة إلى إصابة قائد قاطرة الورشة بإصابات مختلفة نقلوا  على أثرها إلى مستشفى الدمام المركزي، وقد غادر اثنان منهم المستشفى فيما ظل قائد  قاطرة المناورة تحت الملاحظة للاطمئنان على وضعه الصحي ، كما نتج عن الحادث جنوح  ثماني عربات وتضرر مقدمة القاطرتين. من جهته أشار المتحدث الرسمي للدفاع المدني  بالمنطقة الشرقية المقدم منصور الدوسري الى أن غرفة العمليات تلقت بلاغا يفيد بوقوع  حادث بين قطارين , وفور وصول الفرق تبين إصابة 4 موظفين من المؤسسة بإصابات متفرقة  , مضيفا أنه قد حدث تسريب للوقود بعد انقلاب قاطرة القطار الا انه لم يسفر عن  اشتعال حريق.وباشرت فرق الهلال الأحمر وفرقة من صيانة الخطوط الحديدية بالمؤسسة  وشرطة السكة الحديد الحادث على الفور ، ومازالت اعمال تحريك العربات الجانحة وفتح  الطريق أمام قطارات البضائع الأخرى للعبور بشكل طبيعي مستمرة. يذكر ان الحادث لم  يؤثر على حركة قطارات الركاب حيث واصلت رحلاتها اليوم نظرا لانفصال خطوط قطارات  الركاب عن خط البضائع. ويعد الحادث الثالث الذي يقع خلال 3 شهور متتالية بمعدل حادث  كل شهر، حيث وقع حادث يوم 26/1/2010م ,عندما تعرض قطار الركاب رقم (6) المتجه شرقاً  من الرياض إلى الدمام لجنوح قاطرته وثلاث عربات منه واسفر عن إصابة قائد قطار ركاب  ومساعده بإصابات متوسطة . وكان يقل (186) راكباً وطاقمه المكون من (14) شخصاً، فيما  لم ينتج عنه اصابات تذكر للركاب ,هذا وقد أجريت عمليتان جراحيتان في اليد والفخذ  لمساعد قائد القطار. وأعادت المؤسسة مبالغ التذاكر لـ 220 مسافرا على رحلتي  القطارين رقمي 7 و9 الساعة الثالثة مساء والسابعة مساء من نفس يوم الحادث بعد أن  ألغيت حيث تم توفير حافلات من النقل الجماعي على حساب المؤسسة العامة للخطوط  الحديدية لمن يريدون مواصلة رحلتهم من محطة الاحساء للرياض وبلغت المبالغ المرجعة  13500ريال.
كما أصيب شخصان في حادث تصادم قطارين تابعين للبضائع رقم 119 و 120  تابعين للمؤسسة العامة للخطوط الحديدية وذلك عند مدخل محطة حرض بتاريخ 16/6/2009م .  وأوضحت المؤسسة آنذاك أن قطار البضائع رقم (119) المكون من قاطرة أمامية و(74) عربة  والمتجه غربًا من الدمام إلى الرياض اصطدم بالقطار رقم (120) المكون من قاطرة و(70)  عربة المتجه شرقًا المتوقف في نقطة التخزين القريبة من محطة حرض للسماح للقطار  القادم بالعبور، نظرا لانعكاس المحولات اصطدام القطار الأول بالخطأ في مسار القطار  المتوقف ووقع الحادث الذي نتج عنه احتراق قاطرة الأول ووقوع أضرار مختلفة لسبع  عربات منه.
من جهته أوضح مدير ادارة العلاقات العامة بالمؤسسة العامة للخطوط  الحديدية محمد ابو زيد أن وقوع حوادث في أي مؤسسة صناعية تعتبر مسألة طبيعية في  اطار الحدود الطبيعية فهي أمر لا مفر منه شئنا أم أبينا، وبالنسبة لحوادث القطارات  فيمكن تصنيفها بحسب نوعها وسبب وقوعها فالنسبة الكبيرة من الحوادث تقع لقطارات  البضائع ومعظمها يتسبب فيها قائدو المركبات الاخرى الذين يقومون بمخالفة انظمة  المرور ويعتدون على الخط الحديدي ويعبرونه من غير مناطق العبورالنظامية مما يؤدي  الى وقوع خسائر كبيرة وتعطيل حركة سير القطارات وتهديد امنها، اما بالنسبة لحوادث  قطارات الركاب فإن سجل المؤسسة في هذا جانب الامانة والسلامة يعتبر مشرفا حيث انه  في السنوات العشر الاخيرة وقعت أربعة حوادث تقريبا ولم ينتج عن هذه الحوادث إصابات  في الركاب فضلاً عن عدم وفاة أي منهم ولذلك فإن القطارات وبرغم كل ما يقال عنها ما  زالت تحتل مرتبة متقدمة في السلامة والأمان بين وسائل النقل الأخرى بالنظر إلى  أعداد الركاب الذين تم نقلهم خلال هذه الفترة حيث إن المؤسسة تنقل سنوياً ما يزيد  على مليون راكب تقريباً ومع ذلك فإن المؤسسة تنظربقلق بالغ لوقوع هذه الحوادث وتسعى  بكل الوسائل للحد من وقوعها من خلال تنفيذ حزمة من البرامج والمشروعات التي تستهدف  تعزيز سلامة الخط الحديدي ورفع مستوى السلامة على متن قطاراتها، إضافة إلى سعيها  الدؤوب لرفع مستوى كفاءة الكوادر البشرية العاملة على القطارات من قائدين ومشرفين ،  وقد بلغ حجم ما تم استثماره في هذه المجالات أكثر من 660 مليون ريال وجهت للانفاق  في مشاريع تطوير البنية التحتية للخط الحديدي وشملت مشروعات رفع كفاءة الخط الحديدي  من خلال تعديل المنحنيات وشحذ القضبان واستكمال ازدواج خط قطارات الركاب ، ومن أهم  المشاريع التي نفذتها المؤسسة في هذا المجال مشروع مركزالتحكم الآلي للقطارات التي  يمكن من مراقبة سير القطارات وتحديد مواقعها والاتصال بالطاقم بواسطة غرفة التحكم  في الدمام، ومن جانب رفع مستوى كفاء القائدين تولي المؤسسة اهتماماً كبيرا بالتدريب  من خلال تكثيف الدورات التدريبية المتخصصة التي تستهدف تزويد قائدي ومشرفي القطارات  بمهارات متقدمة تمكنهم من التعامل مع مفاجآت الطريق بكفاءة عالية ويعتبر مركز  التدريب المهني بالمؤسسة من أوائل مراكز التدريب المتخصصة في مجال السكك الحديدية  وقد تم تزويده بأجهزة متطورة الذي يوفر فرص تدريب عالية لقائدي القطارات ومساعديهم  ويمكن المؤسسة من اختيار القائدين وفق أسس علمية واضحة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

متنزهون يستنجدون بالشرطة لمواجهة  قرود الشاطئ


هاجمت مجموعة من القرود البارحة الأولى متنزهي شاطئ في الخبر، فسارع عدد منهم إلى  طلب العون والغوث من الدوريات الأمنية. وأبلغ المتحدث الرسمي المناوب في شرطة  المنطقة الشرقية الملازم أول محمد الشهري أن دورية أمنية انطلقت إلى الشاطئ بعد  تلقيها البلاغات من المتنزهين، وأخطرت أمانة المنطقة الشرقية بالحادث بحكم  الاختصاص.
في المقابل، ذكر المتحدث الرسمي في أمانة المنطقة الشرقية حسين علي  البلوشي أنها بعثت فرقة إلى الموقع بعد التنسيق مع صحة البيئة وبلدية الخبر لاصطياد  القرود عن طريق شراك وأقفاص دون تعريضها للأذى، كما نسقت البلدية مع الشرطة والدفاع  المدني لإجراء اللازم، مشيرا إلى أن القرود ستنقل إلى حديقة الحيوانات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سرقوا محفظته بعد أن أركبهم معه 
شرطة الرياض تضبط عصابة تحايلت على مواطن

أوقعت شرطة منطقة الرياض بخمسة أشخاص في العقد الثاني من العمر، تورطوا في قضية  تحايل وسرقة. 
 
وكان مركز شرطة النظيم قد تلقى بلاغاً من أحد المواطنين يفيد فيه إركابه خمسة  أشخاص بسيارته بقصد إيصالهم لوجهتهم، وأثناء سيرهم قاموا بالتحايل عليه وسرقة  محفظته وبداخلها مبلغ من المال وهاتفه وأخذوا هاتفه الجوال ثم ارتكبوا الفرار على  سيارة هونداي. 
وقامت وحدة البحث والتحري التابعة لمركز شرطة النظيم بجملة من الإجراءات  البحثية؛ أسفرت عن التعرف على هوية الجناة والقبض عليهم.
ولا تزال التحقيقات جارية مع المتهمين بتوسع وذلك لمعرفة دور كل منهم في هذه  القضية، وللتعرف على المزيد من القضايا التي ارتكبوها بنفس الأسلوب الإجرامي،  وللكشف عن أي أنشطة أو أساليب إجرامية أخرى، وسيحالون إلى القضاء حال انتهاء  الإجراءات النظامية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«النعاس» ينهي حياة مواطن 


لقي مواطن اربعيني من محافظة الاحساء مصرعة بطريق الدمام –  الاحساء بعد رجوعة من عمله في امن المنشأت صباح امس والذي يستمر لمدة 12 ساعة  متواصلة و استقل السيارة عائدا الى مسقط رأسه الاحساء وغلبه النعاس اثناء قيادته  السيارة نظرا لإرهاقه الشديد و بالقرب من تقاطع ابقيق استغرق في النوم من التعب  لتتجه السيارة في الطريق المقابل وتنقلب 3 مرات رأسا على عقب ويحترق الجزء الامامي  نظرا لاشتعال شظايا بالموتور الذي انتقل لغرفة الاحتراق مما نتج عنه كسور في  الجمجمة ونزيف دموي ادى الى وفاته و تم نقلة الى المستشفى .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«مريض» يتجرد من ملابسه ويحاول الانتحار



رجال الدفاع المدني يحكمون السيطرة عليه في مكان الانتحار 




في واقعة انتحار فريدة اقدم مواطن خمسيني على تكسير عدد من  السيارات وسيارته الشخصية وقام بقذف المارة بالحجارة واتجه الى السطح وقام بنزع  ملابسه تماما وهدد الجميع بعدم الاقتراب منه محاولا الانتحار قفزا من أحد اركان  السطح إلا ان الجيران والمارة قاموا بالاتصال برجال الدفاع المدني الذين قدموا الى  الموقع في دقائق معدودة وباشروا المواطن، محاولين اقناعه بعدم القفز والانتحار إلا  انه هددهم في حالة اقترابهم منه بانه سوف يقفز إلا ان بطولة العريف خليل ابراهيم  حالت دون وقوع ذلك، حيث قام بالتسلل الى السطح من خلال سلم جانبي واقترب منه دون ان  يشعر وقام بالهجوم عليه والسيطرة على قدميه تماما إلا انه قاومه وسدد له اللكمات  المتتالية محاولا إبعاده عنه للقفز من السطح.واثناء تلك المقاومة قام رجال الدفاع  المدني بالصعود وإحكام السيطرة على المواطن الذي تبينت اصابته بمرض نفسي، فيما أصيب  العريف خليل ابراهيم في وجهه باصابات بالغة نتيجة اللكمات التي سددها له اثناء  الامساك به. وقد باشر الموقع ضابط خفر شرطة الرقيقة الرقيب اول ابراهيم الخميس  وضابط خفر الدفاع المدني الملازم محمد العوفي والدوريات الامنية والهلال الاحمر .  من جهة ثانية قام مدير ادارة الدفاع المدني بالاحساء العقيد محمد يحيى الزهراني  بزيارة العريف المصاب في مستشفى الملك فهد، وأكد ان العريف من خيرة الافراد في  الادارة وان اصابته تحت العين اليمنى وتم عمل غرزتين وحالته الصحية مستقرة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

استخراج يد طفلة من فرامة لحم 






تمكنت فرقتا إنقاذ تابعتان للدفاع المدني بمكة المكرمة أمس من  استخراج يد طفلة تم احتجازها أثناء عمل والدتها في المطبخ داخل فرامة لتقطيع اللحم  تحت إشراف كادر طبي من مستشفى النور التخصصي وقد تعرضت الطفلة لجرح غائر بيدها اثر  وضعها بفرامة اللحوم تقليدا لوالدتها الا انها استمرت في اسقاط يدها داخل فجوة  المفرمة المخصصة لوضع اللحوم وعندما احست بسلاح الماكينة صرخت وقامت الام على الفور  بقطع التيار الكهربائي عن الماكينة وقامت بالاتصال بالدفاع المدني الذي باشر  الواقعة على الفور . وأوضح مدير التحقيقات والناطق الإعلامي بالدفاع المدني  بالعاصمة المقدسة أن الحادث عرضي ووقع في غفلة والدتها أثناء تأدية عملها بالمطبخ  وان مدير إدارة الدفاع المدني بالعاصمة المقدسة العميد جميل أربعين يهيب بربات  البيوت عند استخدام مثل هذه الآلات الخطرة في المنزل مراقبة أطفالهم وإبعادها عن  متناول أيديهم لسلامتهم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ماكينة حدادة تنهي حياة عامل 



لقي عامل آسيوي حتفه باحدى ورش الحدادة في محافظة الخرمة اثناء  تأديته عمله داخل الورشة. وترجع تفاصيل الحادثة الى ان العامل كان يعمل باحدى مكائن  تقطيع الحديد وانطلقت من يده ماكينة الحدادة و استقرت في بطن العامل لتمزق امعاءه  ويغشى عليه أمام الجميع وتسيل دماؤه في ارجاء الورشة، وتم نُقل العامل إلى مستشفى  الخرمة العام من قبل الجهات الامنية والاسعافية بالمنطقة التي باشرت الموقع، حيث  أعلن الأطباء وفاته قبل تحضيره لدخوله غرفة العمليات.
وفتحت شرطة الخرمة تحقيقا  في ذلك لمعرفة ملابسات الحادث التفصيلية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طفل يهرب من أهله «بعبارة السيل»


عثر رجال الدفاع المدني مساء أمس الاول على طفل يبلغ 10 سنوات هرب  من منزل اسرته اثر خلاف عائلي (حسب ماذكره مقربون منهم) في منطقة مغيرة 14كيلو غرب  العلا حيث تمتلئ المنطقة بوجود جبال قريبة منها ومجاري سيول وبرودة شديدة، وابلغ  والده الدفاع المدني بفقدان ابنه دون تحديد اتجاهه، وبعد وصول فرقة الدفاع المدني  وضعت خطة بحث سريعة شملت المنطقة بالكامل مع مساعدة بعض المواطنين كما استخدمت  الانارة العلوية لاضاءة المنطقة بشكل اكبر لتسهل عملية البحث واستخدام مكبرات الصوت  في عملية توجيه النداءات لمعرفة مصدر الصوت عند عملية الاستجابة والبحث عن طريق  الآليات ومسح المنطقة المفقود بها الطفل عن طريق افراد الانقاذ وبمساعدة المواطنين  بالسير على الاقدام, حيث استمرت عمليات البحث اكثر من ساعتين وتم العثور على الطفل  داخل إحدى عبارات مياه السيل الموجودة بالمنطقة محتميا من البرد في منطقة مظلمة  تماما.. ووجد بصحة جيدة.وأوضح العقيد منصور الجهني المتحدث الرسمي بإدارة الدفاع  المدني بانه عند الساعة 12 مساء تبلغت غرفة عمليات الدفاع المدني بمحافظة العلا عن  وجود طفل يبلغ من العمر 10 أعوام سعودي الجنسية مفقود من والده على طريق حائل العلا  في منطقة مغيرة وتبعد المنطقةالمفقود بها الطفل عن محافظة العلا اربعة عشر كيلو  وعلى الفور تم تحريك فرقة انقاذ من مركز مغيرة الذي يبعد عن الموقع ثمانية كيلو  وفرقة انقاذ واسعاف من محافظة العلا قامت فرق الانقاذ عند وصولها بوضع خطة بحث,  وبعد ساعتين من عمليات البحث تم العثور على الطفل داخل إحد عبارات مياه السيل وسُلم  لوالده الذي توجه بالشكر لرجال الانقاذ على سرعة الاستجابة وسرعة العثور على  طفله.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رائحة تقود إلى جثة متغيب


ارتاب مواطن من وادي الدواسر، البارحة الأولى، في روائح غير طبيعية تتصاعد من منزل  جاره الخمسيني المتوارى عن الأنظار لأكثر من يومين، فأبلغ شكوكه إلى سلطات الأمن في  شرطة المحافظة. في الحال تحركت فرقة من الأمن إلى المنزل واقتحمت بابه وعثرت على  جثة الرجل متحللة. وكشفت الفحوصات الطبية أن الوفاة مضى عليها يومان. إلى ذلك  استبعد المتحدث الرسمي في شرطة منطقة الرياض المقدم سامي الشويرخ فرضية الشبهة  الجنائية، مرجحا الوفاة الطبيعية، وتم تسليم جثة الراحل إلى ذويه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الدفاع المدني يحرر أصبع فتى من  مأزق الخاتم



حررت فرقة مختصة من الدفاع المدني في محافظة القريات أصبع فتى (15 عاما) من حلقة  معدنية «خاتم»، بعد أن استنجدت أسرته بالجهات المختصة بعد فشلهم في تخليص الأصبع  الملتهب. 
غرفة العمليات في إدارة الدفاع المدني تلقت بلاغا من والد الفتى يطلب  فيه العون والمساعدة، فتحركت فرقة اختصاصية إلى منزل المصاب، وحررت يده من قيد  الحلقة المعدنية دون أن يتعرض الأصبع الملتهب إلى أية أضرار. يشار إلى أن الدفاع  المدني في محافظة القريات باشر أربع حالات مماثلة في أقل من شهرين. وعبر والد الفتى  عن تقديره لرجال الدفاع المدني ومهارتهم في التعامل مع مثل هذه الحالات

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صامولي بنكهة الحشرات بمخبز شهير في الخرج



قدم مواطن شكوى رسمية لبلدية مدينة الخرج ضد أحد المخابز الشهيرة بالمدينة بعدما  فوجئ بوجود مجموعة من الحشرات الصغيرة داخل خبز صامولي حصل عليه من المحل. وقال خلف  المطيري : اشتريت خبزاً "صامولي"  من أحد المخابز الشهيرة بالخرج  وفوجئت طفلتي خلال تناولها للخبز وجود بقع سوداء داخل الصامولي وعند التدقيق فيها  اتضح أنها حشرات!  
المطيري أكد أنه سارع وقدم بلاغاً للبلدية التي وعدت بمتابعة القضية، واستغرب  المواطن إهمال النظافة داخل مخابز شهيرة لها عشرات الزبائن وكيفية دخول الحشرات  داخل الخبز، متسائلاً عن دور الجهات الرقابية ومتابعتها لهذه المخابز

 :weird:  يااعلي وصلت للصمون بعد 
عااد احنا الله خير واثقين  :toung:  ناكل واحنا مغمضين ومستمتعين بالقرمشه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جار وصديقه وثلاثة من ابنائه اختطفوا ابن " جار لهم " وجردوه وصوره  وتناقلوه"بلوتوثياً "



القى رجال شرطة النعيم في الكويت القبض على شباب خطفوا أحد ابناء جيرانهم وصوروه  عارياً بسبب خلافات سابقة.
وفي التفاصيل حسبما ترويها مصادر الراي أن عمليات  وزارة الداخلية كانت تلقت بلاغاً عن 5 أشخاص اختطفوا ابن جارهم الحدث بعد الترصد له  وأدخلوه ديوانية منزلهم وفور ورود البلاغ انطلق الى الموقع رجال شرطة النعيم  وأنقذوا المخطوف من بين أيديهم .
لكن التحقيقات كشفت ان جارهم ومرافقه وأبناءه  الثلاثة جردوه من ملابسه وصوروه وتناقلوه عبر البلوتوث .

وتضيف المعلومات  انه تم اقتياد المتهمين الخمسة الى شرطة منطقة النعيم وسجلت بحقهم قضية خطف وهتك  عرض وتم التحفظ على الهاتف الذي يحوي الصور العارية لابن الجار.
وأضاف المصدر ان  التحقيقات الأولية كشفت ان ما أقدم عليه المتهمون بسبب خلافات سابقة وقضايا متطورة  في المحاكم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

معمرة .. عمرها 105 ولديها 108 أحفاد 



قالت معمرة ليبية عمرها 105 سنوات ولديها 108 أحفاد : إن سبب  تمتعها بصحة هو اعتمادها هي وأسرتها على المنتجات الطبيعية. وأضافت أنها تعتمد  وأسرتها في غذائهم على المنتجات الطبيعية، وقالت : "إنني من أسرة لا تأكل إلا  الشعير والتمر والبسيسة (أكلة شعبية ليبية) والقمح والحلبة المطحونة بالرحى، ولا  تشرب الا شاي الزعتر والإكليل والروبية والحلبة". 
وأوضحت أنها تقوم ـ منذ أكثر  من 30 عاما ـ بتربية الماعز لشرب حليبه والدجاج لأكل بيضه، وتعتني بهم كثيرا. وقالت  : "تزوجت مرة واحدة وأنجبت ستة أولاد وأربع بنات، وأصبح لي منهم الآن 108  أحفاد".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملقط 18 سم في بطن بريطانية

عانت مريضة الأمرّين طوال 3 أشهر قبل أن يكتشف الأطباء وجود ملقط طوله 18 سنتمتراً  في بطنها تركه الجراحون بعد استئصال مرارتها.

وذكرت صحيفة “الصن”  البريطانية ان البريطانية دونا بويت (39 سنة) تحملت آلاماً رهيبة لمدة 3 أشهر بعد  جراحتها.

ونقلت عن بويت قولها “بالكاد تمكنت من المشي، وكنت أشعر  بألم رهيب فظن الأطباء انني أشكو من التهاب ما أو من حصوة جديدة”.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و .. إمراءه تفقد معدتها بسبب خطأ طبي

تسبب طبيب يعمل في أحد المستشفيات الخاصة في الأردن بخطأ جراحي أفقد أردنية معدتها  بالكامل.
ووفق شكوى تقدمت بها ريم خرفان إلى وزارة الصحة، وأوردت تفاصيلها أمس  فإن طبيباً معروفاً أجرى لها جراحة لاستخراج قطعة خاصة بالتحزيم غرست في وقت سابق  داخل المعدة، لغايات التنحيف.
وخلال العملية، تسببت أداة حادة  بإحداث جرح في المعدة، وقال الطبيب إنه سارع لحظتها إلى تقطيبه، لكن الشكوى أشارت  إلى أن المريضة، وفور خروجها من العملية، بدأت تعاني من نزيف في المعدة، ولم يستطع  الأطباء تشخيص المشكلة، ما دفعها إلى الاستسلام لمشرط الأطباء وإجراء ثلاث عمليات  جراحية لتحديد المشكلة.
ونقلت الصحيفة عن خرفان قولها إن الأطباء  أجروا لها عملية قسطرة معتقدين وجود مشكلة في القلب، كما أجروا لها عملية ثانية  لتخوفهم من أن المشكلة ناتجة عن نزيف في الرئة، وفي نهاية الأمر اكتشف الأطباء  نزيفاً داخلياً حاداً أدى إلى إصابة معدتها بالغرغرينا.
وتوضح خرفان  أنها “مكثت في العناية المركزة 19 يوماً نتيجة النزيف الذي وصل إلى الرئة، كما قام  الأطباء باستئصال معدتها، وتركيب جيوب من المعدة ووصلات لتقوم مقام المعدة  التالفة”.

 الله يساعدها حتى اسمها مصيبه  :weird:  (اسم عائلتها >> خرفان)

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بعد انخفاض ملموس ..

الذهب يقفز فوق 1080 دولارا للاوقية 



صعدت اسعار الذهب فوق مستوى 1080 دولارا للاوقية (الاونصة) مدعومة بصعود حاد لليورو  امام الدولار بعد ان قررت دول منطقة اليورو من حيث المبدأ مساعدة اليونان المثقلة  بالديون.
وقفز سعر الذهب للمعاملات الفورية في سوق نيويورك الي 1081.35 دولار  للاوقية بحلول الساعة 1658 بتوقيت جرينتش مقارنة مع 1062.80 دوزلار في اواخر  المعاملات يوم الاثنين. وصعد سعر الذهب للعقود تسليم ابريل نيسان 15.10 دولار أو  1.42 بالمئة الي 1081.10 دولار للاوقية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من أخبار

ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 8 و33  دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره /14مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 71 %

سرعة الرياح / 0 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح / شماليه غربيه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسلام عليكم ..|~
شصآير اليوم في أصابع النآسس وآياديهم ..!! 
جمعية العوآمية ..
موفقة لكل خير 
صآمولي بالحشراآت 
...كثرآنة الطبخآت الا بـ "الذبان"
هههه
مشكورة شموعة 
موفقة لكل خير

----------


## ابو طارق

> السجن 4 أشهر و 200 جـلدة لـ «مفحـط» 
> 
> 
> 
> أصدرت محكمة القطيف العامة حكما بسجن شاب 4 أشهر و200 جلدة بسبب التفحيط، وقال مدير إدارة مرور القطيف العقيد متعب بن قويد : ان إحالة الشاب للجهات القضائية جاءت بعد ضبطه وهو يمارس التفحيط للمرة الثالثة، مؤكدا ان توقيع مثل هذه العقوبات على المفحطين أدى لابتعاد الشباب عن التفحيط لتفادى العقوبة. وأشار إلى أن العقوبة فى المرة الأولى هى حجز الشخص 5 أيام والمركبة 15 يوما وإذا كانت المرة الثانية يتم احتجاز الشخص10 أيام وحجز السيارة لمدة شهر كامل. أما إذا كانت المرة الثالثة فيحال الشخص إلى المحكمة لإصدار حكم قضائي بحقه. لافتا إلى أن دوريات المرور السرية والدوريات المرورية تكثف تواجدها خلال الفترة المقبلة بالمواقع الأكثر عرضة لممارسة التفحيط.



 
*حكم  عادل  للمرة  الثالثة* 
*ما في  ظلم* 
*تبين انه لا يتعظ  من العقوبة الاولى والثانية* 

*يلا  يعيش  ويحكي لاولاده 
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كلبة تعرض مواطنة للابتزاز في جدة*

تلاحق شرطة محافظة جدة شابا متهما بسرقة كلبة حراسة وابتزاز مالكتها.
ويأتي تحرك الشرطة إثر تقديم المواطنة (م، ق) شكوى تتضمن اتهام شاب بسرقة كلبة تملكها تطلق عليها اسم «بيللي»، مؤكدة أن المتهم طلب 20 ألف ريال كي يعيد الكلبة.

----------


## ابو طارق

*رجل "يسلق" طفله لأنه بلل حفاظه*

وجهت إلى رجل في ولاية فلوريدا الأميركية تهمة حرق طفله البالغ من العمر 5 أشهر من خلال "سلقه" في المياه الساخنة لأنه بلل حفاظه. وأفادت صحيفة "ذي أورلاندو سانتينل" الأميركية ان ليندون باينز بارفيلد (21 سنة) حرم من فرصة دفع غرامة مالية في تهمة إهمال طفل والتسبب بأذية وجسدية له.
وقال الرجل للشرطة انه وضع الطفل في حوض الاستحمام فيما كانت المياه الساخنة تجري وذلك بعدما بلل الصغير حفاظه، ثم تركه وذهب للرد على الهاتف.
وجاء في تقرير الشرطة انه بعد مرور دقيقة إلى 3 دقائق سمع الوالد الصغير يصرخ فذهب لتفقده لكنه اكتشف ان باب الحمام موصد فاضطر للبحث عن مفك لفتحه. وأشار الوالد إلى انه عندما رفع الطفل من الحوض كان ظهره "زلقاً" لأن الجلدة قشرت عنه، موضحا انه نشف الصغير وسارع بالاتصال بخدمة الطوارئ 911.

----------


## ابو طارق

*3 من كل 10 مراهقين بدناء لا يعملون انهم بدناء*

وجد باحثون أميركيون ان 3 من كل 10 مراهقين بدناء يظنون انهم أقل من الوزن الطبيعي أو عند الحد الطبيعي.
وقال المسؤول الرئيسي عن الدراسة الدكتور نيكولاس إدواردز من المركز الطبي التابع لمستشفى الأطفال في سينسيناتي ان الدراسة، التي شملت 65 ألف تلميذ أميركي في المرحلة الثانوية، استخدمت بيانات من مراكز "السيطرة على المرض" وبرنامج "مراقبة تصرفات الشبان الخطيرة" الوطني لمراقبة مؤشر كتلة الجسم عند كل مراهق مع توصيفه لوزنه كما يراه.
وأظهرت البيانات ان الذكور كانوا مرتين أكثر من الإناث ميلاً إلى تصنيف وزنهم بشكل خاطئ.
كما تبين ان الشبان من أصل افريقي أو أسباني كانوا أكثر ميلاً إلى إساءة تحديد وضعهم البدني من المراهقين البيض.
وقال إدواردز "رغم ان على العائلات والأطباء أن يكونوا حذرين عن مناقشة المخاطر الصحية للبدانة، تظهر دراستنا ان الذين فهموا بأنهم تخطوا الوزن الطبيعي لم يكونوا أكثر ميلاً للقيام بتصرفات خطيرة متعلقة بالوزن، مثل التقيؤ أو تناول الأدوية".
وأضاف ان "الحقيقة ان من فهموا الأمر كانوا يميلون أكثر للقيام بأمور صائبة للسيطرة على وزنهم مثل ممارسة التمارين الرياضية أو التقليل من الأكل".

----------


## ابو طارق

* وفاة فؤاد حداد على الطائرة الفرنسية بعد نجاته من الإثيوبية* 
*نقلت صحيفة "السفير" عن بعض اقرباء فؤاد حداد ابن بلدة مجدليون من مواليد 1953 اشارتهم الى انه كان على موعد مع السفر، على متن الطائرة الاثيوبية المنكوبة، إلى الكونغو، من أجل إنجاز أعمال تعود لشركة دمرجيان في بيروت، إلا أن محامي الشركة لم يتمكن من إنجاز بعض المستلزمات التي كان يفترض نقلها إلى الكونغو، في الوقت المحدد، فقام حداد عندها بإلغاء الحجز، وتأجيل سفره. 
ولفتوا الى أنه فور سماعة بسقوط الطائرة، شعر بأن القدر أراد له النجاة، فانطلق إلى منزل والديه وقبّلهما وقال لهما: "بفضل رضاكما كتب لي عمر جديد"، وروى لهما حكايته مع الطائرة. 
واوضحوا ان فؤاد مكث مع عائلته مدة أسبوع، ثم سافر يوم الأحد في الأول من شباط إلى الكونغو، لكن هذه المرة على متن الطيران الفرنسي، وقد شارك قبل سفره في قداس يوم الأحد وودع أفراد عائلته وأصدقاءه. أمضى في الكونغو فترة أسبوع، واتصل بعائلته ليبلغها أنه عائد السبت "الماضي" على متن الطيران الفرنسي، لكنه شعر وهو في الطائرة بألم حاد في صدره، سرعان ما تبين أنه ناتج عن أزمة قلبية حادة. 
واكد الاقرباء إن الطبيب الذي كان على متن الطائرة، حاول إسعافة وإنقاذه، وأخبر القبطان أن وضعه الصحي صعب للغاية، ويجب نقله إلى أي مستشفى فوراً. عندها لم يكن أمام القبطان من خيار سوى الهبوط في تونس، كونها المدينة الأقرب لمسار الطائرة، لكن المنية وافت حداد قبل هبوط الطائرة، وكان القدر له بالمرصاد، فسكت قلبه عن الخفقان. 
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*العلماء يكشفون عن علاقة تربط بين الصداع النصفي وامراض القلب*

وجد العلماء مؤخراً أن المصابين بالصداع النصفي معرضين للاصابة بالنوبات القلبية بنسبة مرتين عن غيرهم من الاشخاص.
كما وجد العلماء أن المصابين بالصداع النصفي معرضين لمخاطر الاصابة بالجلطات بشكل كبير كما انهم معرضين للاصابة بأمراض اخرى كضغط الدم المرتفع والسكر وارتفاع الكوليسترول وهو الامر الذي يرفع من مخاطر الاصابة بامراض القلب.
وينصح العلماء من جامعة "البيرت اينشتاين كوليدج اوف ميديسن اوف يشيفا" بالولايات المتحدة الاميركية الاطباء الذين يعالجون مرضى الصداع النصفي باجراء فحوصات على القلب .
وذكرت صحيفة "الديلي تيلغراف" البريطانية الصادرة اليوم ان الدراسة اجريت على ستة الاف شخص مصاب بالصداع النصفي واكثر من خمسة الاف شخص غير مصاب .
واعرب العلماء عن اعتقادهم بان الضرر الذي يصيب بطانة الاوعية الدموية قد تلعب دورا في الصداع النصفي وامراض القلب.

----------


## ابو طارق

*أرسل إليها 1320 رسالة حب مجهولة الهوية فتزوجت من ساعي البريد*

قبضت الشرطة في تايوان على شاب متيم ارسل إلى حبيبته 1320 رسالة حب مجهولة الهوية خلال عامين .
ولم يقم الرجل، لأنه كان خجولاً جداً، بكتابة اسمه على الرسائل، إلا أنه وعد الفتاة بتعريفها على نفسه حين توافق على الزواج منه، وبسبب كثرة الرسائل رفعت دعوى على كاتبها الذي اتضح انه زميلها في العمل ولم يتجرأ يوما على مفاتحتها في الموضوع.
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن الفتاة تزوجت لاحقا من ساعي البريد الذي استلطفته بعد رؤيته 1320 مرة خلال عامين

----------


## ابو طارق

*العلماء يأملون بالتوصل الى علاج "للتأتأة" التلعثم*

إكتشف علماء دوليون مؤخراً مجموعة من الجينات التي ترفع من مخاطر الاصابة بـ"التأتأة اوالتلعثم" مما يفتح المجال للتوصل الى علاج لهذا المرض.
ونقلت صحيفة "التايمز" البريطانية عن العلماء قولهم انه لدى بعض المرضى فإن هذه الحالة تحدث نتيجة حدوث خلل في عملية تجرى يوميا في المخ تتوزع خلالها الدهون والكربوهيدرات في المناطق الرئيسية في المخ .
وأكد دينيس دراينا والذي ساعد على قيادة هذه الدراسة انه "لاول مرة تم تحديد الخلايا والجزيئات التي تتسبب في هذه الحالة"، مشيرا الى ان "هذا الامر سيؤدي بالعلماء للتوصل الى علاج لهذا الامر".

----------


## ابو طارق

الخميس 27 صفر 1431هـ - 11 فبراير 2010م
بدعوى المطالبة ببث محاضرة نسائية لقاعة الرجال *إقالة رئيس "أدبي الباحة" لاتهامه أديباً سعودياً بـ"الدعوة للتبرج"*





المساعد تقدم بشكوى دفعت الشرطة للتحقيق مع الرباعي


قرر وزير الثقافة والإعلام السعودي عبدالعزيز خوجة بإعفاء رئيس النادي الأدبي بمنطقة الباحة أحمد حامد المساعد من منصبه، وتكليف نائبه حسن الزهراني بتولي المنصب لحين انتخاب رئيس جديد، وذلك بسبب خلاف بين المساعد والكاتب علي الرباعي.

وكان رئيس النادي المُقال تقدّم بشكوى لشرطة الباحة ضد الرباعي، متهماً إياه بـ"الدعوة إلى التبرج"، في طلبه نقل محاضرة نسائية عبر الدائرة التلفزيونية إلى قاعة الرجال.

وطلب في شكواه للشرطة، التي فتحت تحقيقاً مع الرباعي "الأخذ على يده حتى يتخلى عن الأفكار الشيطانية التي لا توجد إلا في أذهان أعداء الدين، وعدم السماح له بدخول النادي، أو التحدث من منبره لحماية الأخلاق من الرذيلة".

ونصت الشكوى "أن د. علي الرباعي طلب من النادي أثناء محاضرة قدمتها منى المطرفي بعنوان: الفخر والحزن في شعر أبي فراس الحمداني، العمل على توفير جهاز تصوير ينقل صورة المحاضرة ومن كان معها من النساء إلى صالة الرجال". واعتبر أن "هذه سابقة خطيرة ودخيلة على عاداتنا وتقاليدنا وخارجة عن تعاليم الدين الحنيف، وما تفوه به المذكور ليس مقبولا".

لكن الرباعي نفى التهمة المنسوبة إليه، ووصف ما قاله رئيس النادي بـ"المختلق". وقال "لو افترضنا أني قلت بعرض صورة المحاضرة منى المطرفي وبقية النساء في القاعة الرجالية، لوجب على رئيس النادي أن يرد فوراً على ما قلت موضحاً أن نص ما قاله أن الحضور الرجالي كان بحاجة إلى عرض مرئي مصاحب لقراءة ضيفة ذلك المساء، إذ كان أمامنا مسرح فارغ حتى من مدير للمحاضرة، مستعيداً ما سبق وان اقترحته على مجلس الإدارة من إشراك الفنون البصرية للفنون الخطابية، من باب التجديد"، بحسب ما قال لصحيفة "الرياض" السعودية، الخميس 11-2-2010. ولفت إلى أنه سلم المحقق في الشرطة في حينه قرصاً مدمجاً يوثق أقواله بالنص والصورة مؤكداً حضور زوج المحاضرة منى المطرفي الذي برأه من تهمة المساعد كما شهد أمام المحققين مقدم الأمسية الشاعر عبدالرحمن سابي وهو عضو في النادي ببطلان الاتهام وأنه مختلق.

وأكد الدكتور الرباعي في حينه بأنه سيضع القضية بكاملها أمام وزير الثقافة والإعلام الدكتور عبد العزيز خوجة وأمام رئيس هيئة حقوق الإنسان لإعطائه حقه الأدبي والمادي.

وبالفعل فصل وزير الثقافة والإعلام في القضية وأعفى المساعد من منصبه حسب القرار الوزاري: "إن وزير الثقافة والإعلام بناء على الصلاحيات المخولة، بناء على تقرير اللجنة التي أمرنا بتشكيلها برئاسة وكيل الوزارة للشؤون الثقافية المكلف، التي أوصت بإعفاء رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي الباحة الأدبي الأستاذ أحمد بن حامد المساعد من منصبه، وذلك على ضوء الإشكاليات التي حصلت أخيرا في النادي، والتي لا تليق بمستوى الأندية الأدبية ومثقفيها، وبناء على ما تقتضيه المصلحة العامة، يقرر ما يلي: 

أولا: يعفى رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي الباحة الأدبي أحمد بن حامد المساعد من عضوية النادي.

ثانيا: تكليف نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي الباحة الأدبي حسن محمد الزهراني بإدارة النادي، ريثما يتم اجتماع مجلس الإدارة وانتخاب رئيس للنادي.

ثالثا: على وكيل الوزارة للشؤون الثقافية ومدير عام الشؤون الإدارية والمالية، تنفيذ قرارنا هذا كل فيما يخصه".

وقال وزير الثقافة والإعلام إن الوزارة هي مرجعية الأندية الأدبية ويجب ان لا يخرج عنها إلا مايكون قدوة للمجتمع من فكر وأدب وثقافة".

----------


## نبراس،،،

مشكووره اختي شمعه 
كل الشكر لك  او طارق 
على هذه الاخار المتنوعه  
اتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## MOONY

الله يعطيكم الف  عافيه خيتووو شموعه
والدي العزيز ابو طارق
تحياتي لكما

----------


## ملكة سبأ

رجل يلغي زواجه بعد خلع النقاب 



اقدم سفير عربي على الغاء زواجه  امام محاكم دبي بعدما اكتشف ان عروسه المنقبة والتي لم  ير وجهها قط قبل العرس، ملتحية ومصابة بالحول، حسبما افادت صحيفة "غلف نيوز"  الاربعاء.

وكان العريس يهم لتقبيل زوجته للمرة  الاولى بعد العرس الا انه اكتشف بعد ازاحة النقاب عن وجهها ان لديها لحية ومصابة  بالحول.

ولم ير السفير العربي الجنسية وجه زوجته المستقبلية، وهي طبيبة، الا  من خلف النقاب، كما تبين ان والدة العروس كانت تريه صورة لاحدى بناتها مدعية انها  صورة العروس نفسها.

واشتكى العريس امام المحكمة مؤكدا تعرضه "للغش" من قبل  عائلة عروسه، وتم الطلاق بحسب الصحيفة التي لم تكشف عن جنسية  العروسين.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

إدارة المنتجع قالت إنها مشكلة داخلية تم التعامل  معها.
.

اشتباك بالأيدي بين أكثر من 12 فتاة من مشجعات النصر والهلال في  منتجع سياحي بجدة ينتهي بشج رأس مشجعة هلالية..!





نشب عراك بالأيدي بين أكثر من 12 فتاة من مشجعات ناديي  النصر والهلال في أحد المنتجعات السياحية في محافظة جدة أثناء متابعتهن لمجريات  مباراة الفريقين العاصميين, مما أثار فوضى كبيرة في المنتجع خصوصاً مع تدخل بعض  أهالي الفتيات عقب شج رأس إحدى المشجعات الهلاليات.

وطلبت إدارة المنتجع من  الفتيات وأهاليهن مغادرة المكان على الفور وقبل نهاية المباراة تجنباً للمشاكل, حيث  تبين أن بعض الفتيات بيتن النية لإثارة الفوضى عقب المباراة وارتدين ملابس تحمل  شعارات الناديين بجانب جلبهن لكميات كبيرة من الالعاب النارية  معهن.



وقال أحد المسؤولين في إدارة المنتجع لوكالة أخبار المجتمع  السعودي إن ما حدث مشكلة داخلية تم التعامل معها وانتهت ولم تستدع طلب المساعدة من  الجهات الأمنية, فيما قالت أسرة الفتاة المصابة أنها ستتوجه لشرطة المحافظة للإبلاغ  عن حادثة الاعتداء على ابنتها.

 :wut:  سخف ماتوصل لهادرجه  حركات صبيانية

----------


## ابو طارق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ملكة سبأ
					

رجل يلغي زواجه بعد خلع النقاب 



اقدم سفير عربي على الغاء زواجه امام محاكم دبي بعدما اكتشف ان عروسه المنقبة والتي لم ير وجهها قط قبل العرس، ملتحية ومصابة بالحول، حسبما افادت صحيفة "غلف نيوز" الاربعاء.

وكان العريس يهم لتقبيل زوجته للمرة الاولى بعد العرس الا انه اكتشف بعد ازاحة النقاب عن وجهها ان لديها لحية ومصابة بالحول.

ولم ير السفير العربي الجنسية وجه زوجته المستقبلية، وهي طبيبة، الا من خلف النقاب، كما تبين ان والدة العروس كانت تريه صورة لاحدى بناتها مدعية انها صورة العروس نفسها.

واشتكى العريس امام المحكمة مؤكدا تعرضه "للغش" من قبل عائلة عروسه، وتم الطلاق بحسب الصحيفة التي لم تكشف عن جنسية العروسين.





*


*خبر  مضحك مبكي * 

*يعني   طبيبة  وما تعرف  تزين  نفسها* 

*لحية   يعني  شبيه الرجال   مسكين* 

*وين  امه واخواته واقربائه  ما شافوا  البنت قبل  الزواج* 

*يلا   قصة  من قصص  هذه البلاد  الكثيرة  والمثيرة* 

*يسلمووا   ابنتي* 

*ملكة  سبأ* 

*على هذه الاخبار  الجميلة* 

*ابو طارق 
*

----------


## ابو طارق

> الله يعطيكم الف عافيه خيتووو شموعه
> والدي العزيز ابو طارق
> تحياتي لكما



 

*تشكري  ابنتي * 

*موني* 

*على مرورك  الذي  يسعدنا* 

*مع كل تقدير * 

*ابو طارق
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*تسلمووون اعزائي ..*
*ابوطارق ..شمعة تحترق.. ملكة سبأ*
*على الاخبار المتنوعة  والمؤلمه في بعضها* 
*الله يعطيكم الف عااافيه*
*تحياآاتي*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ريحااانه ..

 عليكم السلام والرحمه 





> شصآير اليوم في أصابع النآسس وآياديهم ..!!



ههههههه  صحيح اشصااير   :nuts: 





> ...كثرآنة الطبخآت الا بـ "الذبان"



اي والله أتذكر قبل عدة أشهر كل كم يوم ويطلع لنا خبر بالجرايد مره بلوى في اللبن

مره في غرشة ماي مره في بيبسي ههههه بلاوي .

تسلمي حبيبتي على هالطله

يوفقك ربي لكل خيروصلاح

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق ..





> اتهام شاب بسرقة كلبة تملكها تطلق عليها اسم «بيللي»، مؤكدة أن المتهم طلب 20 ألف ريال كي يعيد الكلبة.



واني اقرأ الخبر حسيت وكأني أشوف فيلم أجنبي 

 انو وحده تمشي بكلب أعزكم الله شي غير معتاد بمجتمعنا والأدهى انو شخص يختطف الكلب ههههههههه بصراحه ماتمالكت نفسي من الضحك رغم انو الامر أكثر جديه .





> *رجل "يسلق" طفله لأنه بلل حفاظه*



 :weird:  هزيت راسي واني اغمض وارجع افتح عيوني انوو معقول اللي قرأته 
ياااربي الطفل يعوور القلب يعني 5 شهور اشينتظر منه يقول له بابا ابي اروح الحمام مثلا  :toung: 





> *3 من كل 10 مراهقين بدناء لا يعلمون انهم بدناء*



 :bigsmile:  بعد شيسوو اذا ماحد خبرهم انهم في طريقهم للسمنه 
اتوقع السبب انو اللي حواليهم ماينبهوهم وبعد ماخذين راحتهم في هالوجبات السريعه ..
بكرا تصير عندهم أزمه في شراء الملابس  :toung:  ويلفو  أميركا عرضا وطولا بحثا عن مقاسهم
وقتها رح يحسو





> *وفاة فؤاد حداد على الطائرة الفرنسية بعد نجاته من الإثيوبية*



سبحان الله قدره يموت في طائره  .. الله يرحمه





> كما وجد العلماء أن المصابين بالصداع النصفي معرضين لمخاطر الاصابة بالجلطات بشكل كبير



والله دائما أربط بين الصداع النصفي والاصابه بالجلطات  :bigsmile:  شكلي نابغه واني مادري  :toung:  أحتاج لأحد يكتشف مواهبي ويتبناها




> وبسبب كثرة الرسائل رفعت دعوى على كاتبها الذي اتضح انه زميلها في العمل ولم يتجرأ يوما على مفاتحتها في الموضوع.
>  وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن الفتاة تزوجت لاحقا من ساعي البريد الذي استلطفته بعد رؤيته 1320 مرة خلال عامين



ههههه يقولو يافرحه ماتمت اني  اقول : ياقصة ماتمت خذها ساعي البريد وطااار  :deh: 
رغم ضحكي عالموقف العبيط لقيس التايواني << شكله تقليد  :toung:  مسكين جاي في الزمن الغلط
الا انه عور قلبي مسكين خل ينفعه خجله اللحين 


يعطيك العافيه باباتي

عن جد أخباار جوناااااان استمتعت بقراءتها

تسلم ويدوم لنا عطائك

موفق دائما بعون الله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..

تسلم خيي وتدووم

ماننحرم من طلتك ياارب

موفق لكل خير ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مووني ..

يعافيك حبيبتي ويسلمك

تدووم لي هالطله ياارب

يوفقك ربي ويحفظك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملووكه ..





> رجل يلغي زواجه بعد خلع النقاب



ياااخبر اسوود   :bigsmile:  سفير بعد يعني الفضيحه هتبأ بجلاجل  :weird:  طيب ووين امه أو اخواته 

 :bigsmile:  شكل العروسه منقبه حى عن الستات ههههههههه





> نشب عراك بالأيدي بين أكثر من 12 فتاة من مشجعات ناديي النصر والهلال في أحد المنتجعات السياحية في محافظة جدة أثناء متابعتهن لمجريات مباراة الفريقين العاصميين, مما أثار فوضى كبيرة في المنتجع خصوصاً مع تدخل بعض أهالي الفتيات عقب شج رأس إحدى المشجعات الهلاليات.



 :noworry:  والله هذا اللي ناخذه من الكوره << من أكثر المحتجين عليها  :toung:  ماااتحبهااا

تسلم حبيبة قلبي عالأخبار  وتعالي كللل يووم  :bleh:  والا بنخصم من الراتب

يوفقك ربي لكل خير ويحفظك من كل شر

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذاااوي ..

اللهم صل على محم وآل محمد 

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي ويحفظك ياارب

ويحفظ لنا هالمتابعه والحضور الغالي لاعدمنااه

مووفقه دووم ياارب

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلمووون ع الجهود المبذولة ..*

*لاخلا ولا عدم ..*

----------

